# Echo and feedback when I use my webcam



## kychung (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello, does anyone share the same problem amd find some solution?
I am using Webcam V-Gear talk-cam 1.1, Auditek speakers, soundMax digital audio soundcard on Window xp.
When I turn on my webcam and use it as a source of sound recorder, I will get a very strong feedback when I playback.

When I use my webcam in MSN messager, the other party will hear loud fussy sounds. But they have no problem in hearing me.

My speakers and sound card look like OK because they can play the digital music and video, etc.

Any body have any idea?
Thans.
Rebecca.


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm assuming that the audio captured by the mic is being played through the speakers - if so, the first thing I would do (I'm not familiar with the program you're using so I can't say how) is to change the settings so that the audio received by the microphone isn't being routed to the speakers at all. If this isn't possible, then try just turning down the speakers or configuring your setup so that the microphone can't "see" the speakers - this should cure your echo problem too.


----------



## kychung (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi:
I have solved my problem (partly). I turned down the volume of the speaker, and put it far away from my webcam. I can record my vocie and run a successful test in the sound and audio device. However, the echo and fussy sound will come back suddenly and the my voice will disapear. I guess it is the disturbances of the electrical current. 
Any other has the same experience and like to share?
Rebecca.


----------

